# Es lässt sich nichts anklicken



## royaldoom3 (5. August 2015)

*Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Hallo,
seit dem ich auf Windows 10 geupdatet habe, lässt sich im STEAM Profil nichts anklicken. 

http://abload.de/img/unbenannttak0p.jpg


Hat noch jemand ein Problem damit? Habe STEAM bereits neuinstalliert..

Lg


----------



## royaldoom3 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Hat keiner eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Die Maus funktioniert sonst einwandfrei?  Installier mal Steam neu.


----------



## royaldoom3 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Ja, funktionieren tut alles. STEAM hab ich schon neuinstalliert. Problem immernoch da.. Am Grafiktreiber kanns auch nicht liegen, da gestern meine r9 280 den geist aufgegeben hat und ich auf meine alte GT430 vorrübergehend umsteigen muss und der Bug ist immernoch da


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Versuchs mal im Browser.


----------



## royaldoom3 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Dort gehts auch nicht. Ich vermute, dass es daran liegt, dass Windows 10 kein Internet Explorer mehr hat. Sprich Windows Edge funktioniert irgendwie mit STEAM nicht. Kann das sein?


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Windows 10 hat den Internet Explorer 11 dabei, musst ihn nur suchen übers Startmenü.

Wenns im Browser auch nicht geht, dann liegts an Steam.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Wäre möglich,  aber dann müsste es doch mehr Menschen geben die das Problem haben?


----------



## royaldoom3 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*

Sehr merkwürdig.. Vor dem upgrade auf Windows 10 konnte ich noch alles anklicken.. Man man man -.-


----------



## Shona (14. August 2015)

*AW: Es lässt sich nichts anklicken*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wäre möglich,  aber dann müsste es doch mehr Menschen geben die das Problem haben?


Wenn man einfach mal im Steam community Forum schaut findet man bestimmt was -> https://www.google.de/search?q=stea...steam+windows+10+site:forums.steampowered.com 

Vor allem sollte man auf Englisch suchen, den meist findet man dann mehr ergebnisse und meist auch gleich eine Lösung.

Also viel Spaß beim durchsuchen^^


----------

